# Gunnel too Narrow for Track Rod Holders, NOW WHAT??!



## romeyjdogg (Jul 28, 2005)

my gunnel is 2" wide because it has a raised part which is 2" and a lower part that is 2.75". So the track rod holder system will not work, nor will the tree rod holders from Tite-Lok. I have a 1990 Sea Ray 180, anybody else have this problem? ANY SUGGESTIONS PLEASE help


----------



## romeyjdogg (Jul 28, 2005)

here is a link to the picture i posted before
see the raised and lowered part of the gunnel. The lowered part of the gunnel between the wood part and where the windshield meets the gunnel is 3" wide


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Looks like you're going to have to have to build or buy a custom board for your riggers. One of the things I started to do when looking at boats was lay them out in my head. I'd ask myself where I'd put riggers, rod holders, etc. 

Your issue is you have a ski boat and ski boats aren't designed with fishing in mind. Since the boat companies know fishermen like rod holders and such, they tend to make sure there's room on the gunalls. Ski boats are usually about reducing weight and maximizing rooom inside the boat.

On possibility is to mount some tite-loks individually to the outside of the boat, just over the lip. You can mount the 2"x2" mounting plates on a vertical surface and they work pretty well. I'd go in a similar location to what you've done with the holder for your antenna in the picture above. Just make sure you have enough room for 1" washers or a back plate on your screws. In fact, if your gunalls are 3" wide you could mount them on top assuming there's enough room inside the glass to get the fasteners through and washers or a backplate on. That's going to be your determining factor really. Either top or the outside of your gunalls above the rub-rail should be fine. I'd put two holders on each side.

For downriggers you might be able to get away with some non-swivelling cannons. I believe the mount they snap to is only 3"x3", and if you put one on each side of the doghouse on the back transom I think you'd be okay as long as you can get them on and off. I'm not sure how much give your vinyl padding in the back has. I'm assuming you're only looking to put two riggers on that boat.

Honestly, with a boat that size you'll be happy and lucky to get 6 rods in the water with how it's laid out. If you need a better description of what I'm talking about let me know. You can get tite-loks pretty cheap. Contact Fishdogco and they'll get you good prices for sure. I bet they can put you in 4 of them for $100.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

First, Searays are some of the most difficult boats to rig...but it can be done.

My suggestion is to install 3 angle brackets to the inside of the gunnel spaced properly to catch the mount holes for a track system. If you go to the outside, you get into the snap cover issues. you would need to install reinforcing and have someone weld the angles in a fasion that they would not bend under load. The 3 foot track would catch all 3 brackets and in a united position, it would hold if sufficient backer is used. You are almost limited to a track system due to your cover. The only issue would be that the clearance on the seat back in to bed position would come into play. A 3 foot track would allow 1 rigger and 2 rod holders and posible 3rd. Unless I am missing something I see very few alternatives.

Mark


----------



## romeyjdogg (Jul 28, 2005)

for the record, i don't want riggers, i am probably just going to use dipsys...how about individual rod holder mounts like tite-loks which have 2.25"x2.25" mounting plates...getting 4 of those with 4 multi-lok holders? between the teek (spelling) wood and where the windshield comes to the gunall, on the wider part, which is 3"?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i was hoping that berts track would mount on the lower part of the gunnel. how wide is a berts track? 

the berts track system also has a insert that cleans up the tracks when not in use.


----------



## romeyjdogg (Jul 28, 2005)

the bert's track is 3.25" wide so i would need at least that...


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Go with the individual tite-loks. The issue with the bases is that you need more width behind them than on top of the gunalls.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I just got 2 new "slim-line" rod holders from Big Jon. I have a Tracker Targa which has narrow Gunnels (2.50") but moreso the sides angle in such that to slap a track (like Berts or Pursuit on there you'd not be able to have bolts go thru the gunnel & get the nuts on. Anyway I installed these slimline rod holders & they work perfect! Personally I have 2 Tite locks on my down rigger board and I wouldn't reccomend them as they're just not user friendly. You have to position them horizontally with an allen wrench and screw in & out a pin to move the rod holder vertically. Take a look at Big Jon's they are the only ones I found with a quality unit thats made especially for narrow gunnels.

Click HERE for the Big Jon webpage


----------

